

A New Video Site for Storytellers - bizzlenizzle
http://odiun.com/

======
bizzlenizzle
Odiun is a new kind of video site that seeks to foster creativity by giving
narrative work an outlet to promote and distribute itself, free from the
clutter of other content.

We hope to foster collaboration and a community in online video by having
creators decide whose work is best using a unique voting system.

It's a new way for artists to distribute online. Check out the site and the
kickstarter, still raising money to release the beta.

